# طريقة بسيطة لتوليد الكهرباء مجاناً و إلى الأبد (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## زاهر108 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

طريقة بسيطة لتوليد الكهرباء مجاناً و إلى الأبد 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*سأقدم لكم بعض الأشياء القيمة التي ممكن تفيد أي شخص منا*
*والآن إليكم أحدها:*
*هذا الشكل الآتي(للتحميل) يبين كيفية عمل الجهاز الذي يقوم بإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية اعتماداً على مبادىء الطاقة الحرة(الطاقة المجانية)*
*المبدأ:*
*المبدأ بسيط جداً حيث يعمل هذا الجهاز على تضخيم الطاقة المعطاة له ثم يستهلك قسماً منها بالإحتكاك وفي الأجهزة الموصولة به ويعود الباقي إليه فيعيد تضخيمه ويعاد استهلاك قسم منه وهكذا.......*
*الأجزاء المكونة:*
*يتألف من:*
*1- محرك وعدة مولدات (حسب الطاقة المستهلكة) مع العلم أن المحرك له نفس تركيب المولد*
*2-عدد من المسننات البلاستيكية المتساوية جميعها بطول الخطوة (لإمكانية انطباقها معاً) بحيث يكون أحدها كبيراً وهو المثبت على المحرك والبقية مثبتون على المولدات(على أن تتلامس جميع المسننات المرتبطة مع المولدات مع المسنن المثبت على المحرك وألا تتلامس مع بعضها البعض)*
*3- مولد تيار متواصل مؤقت (لأنه سيفصل بعد التشغيل بعد أن يعاد شحنه) وأشبه ما يكون لبطارية*
*4- معدلة لكي تتحكم بالطاقة المنتجة والمستهلكة(مع العلم أنها تتألف من سلك ثخين مقاومته الأومية تتغير بتغيير طوله)*
*5-قاطعة*
*6-أسلاك توصيل*
*شكل التوصيلات كلها وستحصل إذا وازنت بين الاستطاعتين الناتجة والداخلة ستحصل على دارة تعمل مجاناً وإلى الأبد.*
*أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في إيصال الفكرة لكم شباب وبصراحة كل هذا أنا (أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا)صنعته وأعمل على تطبيقه وأرجو منكم الردود المشجعة وأن تجربوه في بيوتكم وأن تطلعوني على النتائج فكما ترون الأجزاء رخيصة جداً وسهلة التركيب.*
*وشكراً لكم. *​




الصور المرفقة





المسننات.bmp‏ (1.67 ميجابايت, 204 مشاهدات)


----------



## aminabdulhady (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي الملف عبارة عن برنامج بلغة سي - لست ادري هل هو ام لا - ولا شيء به عن دوائر لانتاج طاقة
حبذا لو رسمت الرسم وأنزلته في الموقع لنتناقش حوله و نساعدك في تنفيذه
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## ملك الشات (15 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## سند سند (16 أغسطس 2011)

الملف من اي نوع لايفتح
مشكوووووووووررررررر


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

لم افهم شيئا


----------



## nabeelba (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sisinyo18 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

هناك مشكل كبير لايمكن ان يعمل المحرك طول الوقة


----------



## ايهابووو (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف لا يعمل ارجو ارفاق رسم تفصيلي اخر واخذ الموضةع بجدية اكبر هذا لو كانت هذه الفكرة حقيقية من اساسها


----------



## حمدان المغني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

يا اخي ارجوا التوضيح اكثر ,, اذا كان مشروعك صادق وتريد ان تفيد البشرية امثالنا الذين يعانون من الكهرباء 

فنرجوا تنزيل مشروعك وفكرتك موثقة بالتفصيل والفيديو حتى ندعوا لك ,, ونشهد لك ويكون لك تاريخ بهذا المنتدى على الاقل .

تحياااااااااتي وموفق ..


----------



## العراقي فلاح (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 سبتمبر 2011)

فى حاجه نقصاك وهى لازم يكون المحرك الرئيسى الذى يدير المولادت يجب ان يكون ذو قوه حصانيه عاليه مثلا يكون قوته نصف حصان لكى يدير اربع مولادت صغيره وكلما كبر حجم وقوه الولادات كبر حجم وقوه المحرك الرئيسى 
وانا فاهم مشروعاك كويس


----------



## مهند اللورد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ميكوو (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن توضيح


----------



## mustafa' (4 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا لم أفهم المشروع بشكل ممتاز ولكن ألا تعتقد بأنه سيكون هناك الكثير من الخاسرة في المسننات ف بتالي المحرك سوف ياخذ طاقة من الدينمو أكل من الطاقة التي اطلقها أول مرة لذلك لن يستمر بالعمل لوقتٍ طويل أبداً بالإضافة إلي الخسارة من خلال المقاومة الداخلية الموجودة في دينامو وأيضاً المقاومة الموجودة في المحكرك 
كثيرين من من يحاولون عمل الطاقة المستديمة ينسون أهم ما في الأمر الخاسرة في مقاومة 
لذلك أسألك أخي هل حسبت قيمة المقاومة لو قمت بحسابها لما كتبت هذا الموضوع 

بالعربي الرطل بحاجة إلى رطل ونصف


----------



## gooby (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمدثابت (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا لم أفهم المشروع*

أخى العزيز لماذا لم ترفق رسم لمشروعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ورغم ذلك مشكورعلى مجهودك [:55:size="6"][/size]


----------



## لازكين قامشلو (12 يناير 2012)

ارجو التوضيح اكثر وشكرا


----------



## فتحي أبو علي (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا .... و بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## amrsaied (23 يناير 2012)

*اخي في الله موضوعك مهم جدا بس عاوز توضيح بالنسبه للناس الي مش بيدرسو هندسه وانا منهم *

*ياريت ترفق فديو وانتا بتصنعه وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا ونفهم وتنجح *


----------



## وسام المطوري (4 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم ارجو منك توضيح الفكرة بواسطة مخطط تفصيلي وكان الله في عونك


----------



## egylover1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اللي أنا فهمته في الفيديو التالي 3000 Watt Generator Powers Itself, Grinder & Drill Press. - YouTube
وإلا ما رأيك 

أعتقد أن الإختلاف الوحيد هو في أنك تستخدم تروساً بينما استخدم صاحب الفيديو حزاماً جلدياً
بينما تشترك الفكرتين بأن هناك فائض من الكهرباء يعود للمحرك من المولد ليشغله مرة أخرى فينتج طاقة أكبر من الكهرباء ويأجر المحرك على ما أعطاه قوة وعمل مرة أخرى وهكذا إلى ما لا نهاية (بالتحديد حتى يستسلم الحزام للحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتكاك فيحترق إن شاء الله)

الموضوع جميل ولا كنة كان بحاجة إلى تدعيم بالصور الموضحة مهما كان وضعها سواء اكانت بالية أو ان تصويرها ضعيف المهم هو النتيجة

كيف تكتب موضوعاً جذاباً؟
1- انتقي عنوانك بعناية واجعله بعد كتابتك للموضوع بأكمله ليكون لديك الفضاء الكافي للتعبير
2- ابدأ بالبسملة وضعها في الوسط حتى يبدأ القارئ بذكر الله ويستريح في قرائته ويعم قلبه السكون
3- انت تعرف موضوعك لذا رتب أفكارك قبل الكتابة واثناء الكتابة ضع نقاط بارزة بلون أو خط أو حتى سمك مختلف
4- قسم حديثك لفقرات صغيرة إن كان الموضوع واسعاً أو قسم الموضوع إلى نقاط قصيرة إن كان الموضوع سهل وملخص (كهذه النقاط بالضبط)
5- انتبه أن ليس كل من يقرأ الموضوع هو عالم فيه لذا الزم البساطة واشرح المصطلح الذي تظن أن غيرك من غير المتخصصين لن يفهمه
6- ابدأ بمقدمة وانتهي بخاتمة واجعلهما من قلبك بعيداً عن العلم والعلوم والتفكير بمادية (من الآخر مرتبطة بالمشاعر)

0- لا تأخد كلامي على أنه تأنيب أو أنك ما كنت لتقدم مثل هذا مستوى أبعد كل تلك التفاهات عن دماغك وكلنا بشر وجل من لا يسهو وتكلم بطبيعتك البحتة (ليس من النقاط للموضوع الجذاب)

أنا عن نفسي مغرم بالطاقة الحرة واستخدمها في حياتي كثيراً بدرجة هائلة لا تكاد تتصورها في السيارة "بلا وقود" في المنزل "بلا فاتورة كهرباء" في المطبخ "بلا فاتورة غاز"
بقي فاتورة الماء "مش عارف أعمل معاها إيه"



الفكرة حلوة وانت استخدمت أكثر من مولد مع محرك واحد والفكرة موجودة فعلاً وعملية وأحب أن أذكرك: ما كنت لأفهم الموضوع لولا أن لدي فكرته مسبقاً، لولا ذلك لسألتك وطلبت منك تدعيم الفكرة أكثر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وننتظر أن تتحفنا بعلمك الوفير


----------



## ناصر999 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع هو في غاية الاهمية لذلك اخي الكريم يجب عليك ان ترفق فيديو مع الشرح البسيط لهذه العملية لتعم الفائدة للجميع
فالاخ egylover قد عرض علينا فيديو يوضح هذه العملية ولكني انا -حيث لا اعرف في الالكترونيات شيء - لا اعرف ما هو المحرك وما هو المولد فلذلك نرجو ايضا من الاخ ان يشرح لنا وبتفصيل عن التجربة التي عرضها علينا وهل هذه الكهرباء كافية لتزويد منزل واحد
وشكرا


----------



## مجد78 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الملف لايعمل


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الفكرة ممتازة جدا 

ولاكن السؤال المحير هو
هل يكون دوران المحرك اسرع من المولد وهذا الشي لابد منة 

مثلا المحرك نوع ايطالي سرعة الفة 2700 
والدينمو 3 kva سرعة الفة 1500 
وسير ناقل حركة على بولي او عجلات من الطرفين للربط 
ومفتاح كهربائي واذا واجهت المشاكل منظم كهرباء..

اختصار للفكرة 

محرك 2700 rpm لفة 1 فاز 2 حصان استهلاك 1.5 كهرباء ... القيمة مايعادل 200 دولار
دينمو كهرباء 3 كي في اية 1500 rpm لفة 1فاز .................................... القيمة حسب حدود 400 دولار
,وايرات ومفتاح كهرباء وسير ناقل حركة مع عجلات متساوية الحركة 
والسلام ختام


----------



## tawfeq2007 (7 يناير 2013)

اخي الحبيب الافكار جميلة والخيال رائع بس يا ليت تكون الامور ضمن منطق اكثر وافكار اوضح لندع الخيال ولنكن واقعيين ولك كل الاحترام


----------

